# My Pyrenees Doesn't Guard Sheep, Goats or Chase Bears  Hawk! post #26



## Baymule (Feb 8, 2013)

Paris is our girl's name. She was given to us as a 10 month old because she was killing chickens. Ya'll know the story.......a youngster turned loose on 3 acres full of chickens with no supervision. Her owners would find dead chickens with no teeth marks, but wet (slobbered) and dead. So she was offered to me and I said yes. DH took it all in stride and worked with me to raise our 4' chain link fence another 2' higher. We live in town on a small lot. When we got her, we also had an old Lab named Danny and an Aussie named Polly. Danny died Christmas week in 2011 and the day after Christmas, our DD and DSIL adopted a black Lab/Great Dane for my DH. We named him Parker. Paris is now 3 years old. 

I built a coop for 2 hens before we got Paris. Good thing I read up on predators on BYC, because I built it varmit-proof. Little did I know the biggest varmit would be my own dog. I don't know how her previous owners punished her for killing their chickens, but she absolutely HATED them. When she thought I didn't see her, she would rush the wire of their coop growling and barking at them. Then we got 6 chicks and she didn't like them any better. She also ate eggs at her previous home. She knows they are a no-no because if I hold one out to her, she dives under the deck. A problem dog.....yeah, I know, but I'm a sucker for a lost cause. 

I added on a hoop run 12'x8' to my coop so I could get more chickens. Parker always loves to go in the coop and run with me to see if the chickens have got any treats he can help them eat, and of course, there is always lots of POOP! So I was surprised when Paris wanted in the run with the little chicks, but I invited her in. She IGNORED the chicks. She was completely at ease with them. I am proud of her. It has taken a long time to get to this point.

Paris owns me. Polly, our Aussie also owns me. They hate each other. Polly will snarl and snap at Paris and then it is a brawl. So Polly can't go in the backyard anymore, which is fine with her. She loves being a house dog now. I could probably settle Paris down, but not when a 35 pound little snot is snapping right in her face. The Queen's dignity will not tolerate that. 

Paris guards her yard. How dare the neighbors go into their own yard! She runs from one of the yard to the other barking, when someone walks down the street in front of the house or on the next streetover behind us. A raccoon was in a tree just over the back fence peering hungrily at the coop one morning and Paris was going beserk. The raccoon decided to leave. Another night, there was a 'possum on the wood fence next to the coop and Paris was on guard. Her barks alerted us that something was out there. They weren't bears, they weren't coyotes or bobcats, but Paris kept us safe, even the chickens she doesn't like. 

We love our Paris. She is different from any other dog we have ever had. Paris is her own individual. She has her forever home with us.

Here is Paris, my Mom and Parker







Paris and Parker playing






Paris in the run, eating the chicks feed, looking all innocent. Who, Me?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cool you took her! What a great outcome, most of these incredible animals don't fare so well. 
Sad to hear about the ignorant first owners that didn't know or possibly didn't believe the pyr wasn't going to kill chickens!
She still sounds like she is an awesome guardian, maybe just not for livestock! 

So glad she has a great home! 

Pyr's... they simply make life better!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great Pyr story. Hope she's a great LGD for you many years to come, chickens count.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 9, 2013)

I absolutely loved reading your story.  Paris is very lucky to have found you!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 9, 2013)

Great read.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks ya'll. I love reading about your LGD's and how they work. I guess I live vicariously through BYH and the LGD section. I also do a lot of lurking in the sheep section. I don't post much because i don't have a lot to contribute. Paris is a "town" Pyr, but she is in a good home, loved and appreciated.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2013)

We have had a lot of rain lately. Paris loves her snug doghouse stuffed with hay. When I put fresh hay in her doghouse, she'll run from me to her doghouse, snatch a wad of hay and run around the yard with it, to show me she likes her hay.  But right now everything is soggy. She likes to lay in fresh dirt. The yard is moon cratered and she keeps digging more. Why is it you can never find all the dirt that came out of the hole, in order to fill it back up?  Paris gets muddy and looks pitiful. But let the sun come out and dry things off a little bit and all the mud falls off and her coat is glistening white again. Paris has holes under the deck, holes spotted all over the yard and is thinking about digging more!

Anybody who thinks they want an LGD needs to know they rival a John Deere excavator for earth moving! If your yard is your pride and joy, then better skip getting a Great Pyerenees. You can't change hundreds of years of breeding for a certain behavior and you don't get to choose which behaviors you like and which behaviors you don't. It is like getting married. You hope to find someone who treasures your attributes and loves you despite your faults. Too many people fall in love with the cute, fluffy, cuddly white puppy, only to "divorce" it later when their bred-in behavoir manifests itself. 

Read. Read. Read. Research. Research. Research. BEFORE you commit to a LGD.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

that is our Anatolian!    None of my 3 pyrs dig OR bark all night! 

You are so right about the "divorce" of the LGD... sad!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2013)

This is HUGE!! For the first time EVER we let the 8 laying hens out of their coop into the yard. And Paris did.............NOTHING! I am so excited and nobody realizes how big this is. But I knew ya'll would understand what this really means. She now accepts them instead of snarling at them through the wire of their coop. Just to be sure, before I risked my laying hens,  I have been letting a crippled rooster from the batch of chicks we bought at Christmas loose in the yard for an hour or two at a time. I have left him supervised and unsupervised. Both dogs have behaved themselves so outstandingly GOOD!!

 So this evening, we took the plunge. DH and I sat out on the deck and watched. The hens slowly stuck their heads out, then a foot, then the other foot and then SCRATCH! SCRATCH! SCRATCH! They loved it! Paris and Parker brawled and played with each other, played chase, running right by the hens without even so much as a ruffled feather. We are so proud of Paris. She has grown up, with love, patience and understanding who she is. 

Paris on guard. I have been waiting on this moment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2013)

I am screaming inside sayin yippeeeee!    

Good for you for sticking with her! She is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you so much Southern by Choice, it was a really special moment to see her doing what pyrs do. Today I let out the "sacrificial crippled rooster" for a couple of hours totally unsupervised. This evening we let the laying hens out again, supervised. Both dogs ran laps around the yard, barked and ignored the hens. Making progress!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 5, 2013)

I have met a few over the years that really didn't give up and accepted the dog just the way they were and it always warms my heart to hear about those huge hurdles that are overcome. I am so proud of Paris, but you really deserve a hand!  

You will have to tell Paris that she has an Auntie...Auntie Southern! Then give her a big smooch!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so happy to here that she has been rehabilitated, you have done a great job. I also have a pyr and she likes to dig and bark at only she can hear and the neighbor that is next to my neighbor


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2013)

Last night I didn't latch the coop door corectly. This morning as we were drinking our coffee, Mom smiled and pointed. I looked out the double glass doors into the backyard and was greeted by the sight of some very happy hens scratching and doing what hens do. And the dogs? Watching over their flock. Paris is the Queen of the backyard and she has everything under controll. I left the girls out all morning and they willingly went back to their coop for hen scratch. I am thrilled with Paris and her loopy friend, Parker our black Lab/Great Dane goofball. They are good dogs.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 7, 2013)

What a wonderful story. It brought tears to my eyes. What fantastic dogs you have. Both gorgeous. And what a wonderful woman you are. I am so glad Paris found her forever home and someone to not give up on her and help her. Thank you for the smile you put on my face reading this.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2013)

Aw, thank you! I just had to tell about Paris. Not every GP lives on a farm or ranch. We are smack in the middle of our small town, just blocks from city hall and the police station. We love our Paris!


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story. It's so good to know that there are people willing to take a chance and work with a dog instead of condemning it because of the idiocy's of a previous owner.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Kitsara. There was never any hesitation when she was offered to me. We love her.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2013)

We now let the hens out every morning, then I put them up around ten or so. I let them back out in the late afternoons until roost time. The dogs are wonderful. One morning, my Mom pointed out the patio glass doors. The hens were at the back fence and on the other side of the fence was a black and white cat, stalking them. Parker was looking in the doors and had his back to the cat. Paris was under the deck, cooling off in the damp earth. The hens BA-GAWKED and sounded the alarm. Parker turned around, saw the cat and sprang into action. Paris boiled out from under the deck and beat Parker to the fence. They both barked and the cat left in a hurry. I went out and praised them both, they did a good job.

Paris likes to go in the run when I sit in the doorway watching the pullets. She has figured out that I am a captive audience and if she looks at me with those pleading eyes, I will lavish praise and love on her. Smart dog.  A pullet we call Green Legs has been stalking Paris, eyeing all that long fluffy fur on her tail and the ruff on the back of her legs. Green Legs will walk all around Paris, stretching out her neck, cocking her head from side to side, thinking about mischief. Well, Green Legs finally did it. She reached up, snagged a tendril of hair on the back of Paris's hind leg and tugged hard. Paris turned her head and snapped her teeth in Green Legs direction. Immediately, I scolded Paris. I never raise my voice to her, I use that "I am so disappointed in you" voice we have all heard from our parents. She hit the ground and rolled over in submission. While I was explaining to her that she couldn't snap at the chickens, Green Legs stalked the big white hairy monster for another bite. She stretched out her neck, cocked her head and this time she snagged a beak full of belly hair. I saw it coming and was silent so Paris wouldn't be distracted by me. Paris never moved. I changed my tone of voice to approval and she jumped up for hugs. She seemed very pleased with herself, I know I was pleased with her. Little by little, step by step, Paris is doing what she was born to do.

I don't turn the hens out if I am not at home. We are not at that point yet. We may never be, but I am happy with the progress Paris has made. And as I have been teaching Paris, Parker gets lessons too. Paris is teaching Parker to be a LGD, and he has the makings of a good one.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2013)

An update on Paris-I can let the hens out all day, totally without supervision. Paris has come into her own and is doing what she was born to do. I have full confidence in Paris and I know my hens are safe with her. She is an awesome dog. She absolutely hates motorcycles and races from one end of the fence to the other barking ferociously when one goes down the street. I really believe if she was loose, she would tackle a motorcycle and take it down. That is why we have a good fence. She doesn't bark as much as she used to, I think maturity has settled her down a bit. She used to bark at falling acorns, cats in the neighbors yard, anything and everything all night long. She is much better now--she no longer barks at falling acorns.


----------



## Grazer (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear Paris is doing so well and that you are very pleased with her


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 3, 2013)

*Love your story and updates, thank you for sharing!!!   How lucky she is to have found you!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2013)

I bet Paris loves you just as much as you love her! 

Such an inspiration. Takes a special person to be as patient as you have been.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2013)

Such an inspirational story.  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2013)

Paris went from to chicken killer to chicken guard. Now she has gone from EXTREMELY food aggressive, to just food aggressive. I usually let the chickens out in the late afternoons after they have laid their eggs for the day. I generally have to wait for the girls to go to roost to feed Paris. She has snapped and growled at them before for trying to steal her food and I scolded her. I will not let her show aggression to the chickens. A light scolding breaks her heart and stays with her. We all love to brag about how smart our LGD's are, so here's one.

Paris knows not to snarl at the chickens. Sometimes I feed her anyway because she looks so pitiful or it is clean out the refrigerator day. The hens are shameless thieves and will go eat out of her pan! She puts up with it for a moment or two, then she lunges at them! There is an explosion of feathers, wings fluttering, and lots of BOK-BAWGAWK! I have seen her do this, it is hilarious and the chickens come right back and do it again.  Sometimes their little birdy brains tell them to keep a respectful distance and all is well.  Sometimes they really try her, but she is a good girl and I allow her to lunge at them to protect her food. 

I got pics, wanted to share.
Here's the greedy little dog food snatchers trying to steal Paris's food!







I got it! I got the lunge!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2013)

Paris is awesome! I was in the backyard a couple of days ago, just watching all the hens enjoying themselves. Paris was on duty, watching too. A big hawk swooped down, maybe 12 feet from the ground. Paris sprang into action, leaping in the air, barking and snapping her jaws at the hawk. It lit in a tree in the yard next to us. Paris was going nuts, the hens were on full alert, the hawk looked things over and decided to look for easier pickings. It spread its wings and flew away. I praised Paris and lavished love on her. Then DH and I herded the hens in the coop to remove temptation for the hawk. I am so proud of Paris.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2013)

What an awesome girl. My dogs hate hawks and vultures too; they will bark forever until they are gone.


----------



## Robbin (Oct 16, 2013)

I loved your post!  Paris is lucky to have found you!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 17, 2013)

This made me smile - sounds a lot like my LGD.  He's sweet and very protective of the chickens, until they try to steal his food, and then he does the growl and lunge thing.  He never hurts them, though.  Always just scares them far enough away he can eat in peace.    I'm impressed you got a picture of the lunge!  That's not an easy thing to do, cause you're never sure just how long they'll tolerate the food stealing.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2014)

Southern, I saw your post asking for updated pics of Paris. Just so happens, I snapped a couple today. Paris ADORES my husband.

Puppy Love 





I love this one.


 



OOPS! Dunno know how I did that twice-oh well-I told ya'll I loved this pic!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2014)

Twice is good Baymule! 

What great pics! I can see your husband loves her as much as you do! Amazing how they can steal your heart!

   

Thanks for the update!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just read this entire thread for the first time.  What a wonderful story.  Pairs and you are so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Southern and Jodief, Paris is a dream dog. Of course, for a while she was kinda a nightmare dog, but I knew what was in there, it just took time to draw out the dog I knew she could be. We loves us some Paris!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 29, 2014)

I just read this thread too. Baymule, what an awesome story, with such a happy ever after!    Paris really is blessed to have found you and your DH for her forever home!

Our Maremma LGD is just a puppy, at six weeks.  She will be staying with Mom and adult sister, Allie, until she is 16 weeks, so she can get some extra training.  Her first job when she get to our little farm will be guarding chickens.  And she is going to have lots of supervision!  We are also going to start with simple obedience training, from the git go! Oh, and lots of love!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 29, 2014)

what great pictures of paris and her daddy.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you @goatgurl those are my favorite pictures.

@Devonviolet just remember, chickens are the ultimate squeaky toy! Paris was 10 months old when we got her, the age, as I learned, that LGD's want to "play" with those wonderful squawky feathered things. Oh, DARN! This one quit moving! Oh wait! There's another one!

I don't know how Paris's previous owners punished her for killing the chickens, but when she got here, she absolutely HATED the chickens. She had behavior issues that had to be dealt with before I could even thing about her guarding the chickens. Even cooped up, they got the benefit of her protection, because she guarded the yard. I can't wait to move and give her more room to play on.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 30, 2014)

I have been trying this read this thread for a few days now from my phone. I finally got a few minutes to sit and read the whole thing on my computer. Just wanted to add my input in saying this is a fantastic read. You are a very special person to take in and undo bad training. Love & patience is the key and you more than proof this through your story. Thankfully you and Paris found each other.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 30, 2014)

very cool!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2015)

Echoing what the others have said, both you and your DH are great examples and you have a wonderful companion and guardian. Great read!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

@Baymule... thank you for not giving up on Paris! This is a great story! She's such a good girl... I'm proud of her! 
About lunging at chickens during food time... my Great Pyr mix is protective of his food, and I'm trying to get him to stop growling at the goats when there's food involved. This gave me hope, @Baymule and @HoneyDreameMomma! Thank you so much!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2015)

We have left our tiny city lot and bought a home on 8 acres. No fence, no outbuildings, no nothing. With the help of outstanding neighbors, we got 2-3 acres fenced for our horses and a back yard. Thought we could put Paris in with the horses, but the mule hated her and she hated the mule right back. LOL Paris owns the back yard.

We are clearing fence line to put up a small pasture (who am I kidding, it's a thicket). Have 2 wethers reserved. Paris will finally fulfill her destiny. As we add more fence, we'll buy Dorper sheep. We also have a Pyr/Maremma puppy that will assist her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 20, 2015)

Exciting times!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats Baymule! You must be very excited!  What does Paris think of all the new space for her to guard?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 20, 2015)

How is Paris doing with the puppy?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2015)

Paris likes "her" yard, can't wait to get a larger place for her fenced. She and the puppy are penned next to each other. The puppy, Trip, is a sweetheart but Paris is not so nice to him. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Aww! So exciting!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2015)

Still working on fence. Life gets in the way. LOL now it's HOT and can only work outside in mornings.  But it looks like we'll have two pastures completed at the same time. Paris is still in the back yard.

Went out to give her fresh water this morning and found a dead copperhead.  I searched her all over for a bite, found nothing, thank goodness.  Good girl!

We're getting closer to getting our sheep. When we do, guess I'll have to change the name of this thread. Haha


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

I have always loved reading your stories about Paris!  Your new guy is adorable!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2015)

Isn't it time for an update? Please? How are things going? Has Paris become anymore accepting of Trip? Did you get your sheep yet, and how are the dogs doing with them? So many questions! And as always, pics please!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2015)

No sheep yet. Still working on fence, and getting shelter built. Life has sidelined us a few times. My 92 year old mom died in June after am illness.  My DH went for a check up and wound up having open heart surgery in August. He's doing great now, the surgeon called him the poster boy for post-op. He has 2 more months of physical therapy, then knee replacement surgery. Followed by more physical therapy, then shoulder replacement.  New parts and he'll be good for another 100,000 miles. LOL

Trip has had chicken lessons. He still wants to pounce on them, but knows I disapprove. Progress is being made. 

Paris is in gopher hunting mode. She has bomb cratered the yard, digging up gophers. She carries them around, buries them, then eats them at her leisure. 

We are working towards getting our sheep.  There was absolutely nothing here, just a home on eight acres. Getting the infrastructure in place is a slow process, a lot slower than I like. LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry bout the loss of your mom. Hope it wasn't painful or prolonged. Glad hubby is doing better, he's gonna be like the 6 million dollar bionic man when it's all said and done. Yeah, I know and understand about the slow going part... Wish I was 20 years younger and a whole lot better off financially. Oh well, all things in their time.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your mom passing away!!  It's not easy to lose someone/something you love. 
Glad your husband is doing well, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 5, 2015)

I would like to borrow Paris and see how she would do with groundhogs in my pasture.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2015)

sorry to hear about your loss 

Glad to hear that you are making progress!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> I would like to borrow Paris and see how she would do with groundhogs in my pasture.



Haha! Paris hates all intruders. She would probably decimate every ground hog she could get to.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry about the loss of your mom
Hope your husband is well
Good luck with the sheep


----------

